# Unknown triple header?



## rubrown (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice job on the lollipop.

What strandivar is that?


----------



## rubrown (Jul 11, 2021)

Just discovered it's a "Killer Purps" Sativa Dominant from (bomb) takes forever 4 mos, never again. I think they were free.


----------

